# General > Literature >  The Loss of the Royal Oak   by The Caithness Violinist.

## trinkie

The Loss of the Royal Oak  by The Caithness Violinist.


              Dedicated to the undying memory of the 800 Officers and men  
              of the battleship Royal Oak, torpedoed by German submarine  
                      on Oct 4th 1939                  In Scapa Flow at 1.30am.




     	The seas may break o'er the Scapa Pier,
 	When the stiff nor'-easters blow,
 	But the men who went down with the Royal Oak,
 	Are asleep in the Scapa Flow.


 	They will wake no more to the battles roar,
 	While our Navy attacks the foe,
 	For the men who went down with the Royal Oak,
 	Are asleep in the Scapa Flow.


 	Oh I know there'll be hearts full of grief and pain,
 	And eyes full of tears of woe,
 	For their boys who went down with the Royal Oak,
  	That's asleep in the Scapa Flow.


 	But a mem'rys left that can never fade,
 	Tho' our hair grows white as snow,
 	We'll remember the boys of the Royal Oak,
 	Asleep in the Scapa Flow.


 	Let us toll the bell with a sorrowing knell,
 	For those heroes down below,
 	And salute them all with a last farewell,
 	That sleep in the Scapa Flow.

----------


## Garnet

Beautiful Trinkie, thanks for sharing.  G.

----------

